# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موقع لتصفح القرآن الكريم

## الوسادة

*موقع عجبني كتيـــــــــر 

حبيت انقلكم اياه 


تصفح القرآن الكريم من هنا 


مع حبي


الوسادة 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جزاكش الله كل خير  :Bl (18):

----------


## Sc®ipt

الله يجزيكي الخير  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]آآآآآآآآمين النا و الكم [/align]*

----------

